# Pressure By the Nikon D600?



## RLPhoto (Jun 7, 2012)

Would Canon Drop its 5D3 prices after Nikon will release its rumored Entry Full Frame Camera the D600? I hope so.

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/05/23/newupdated-nikon-d600-specifications.aspx/

Pretty Impressive Specs for the Rumored 1500$.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't know. Would Nikon drop its D800 prices after Nikon releases its rumored Entry Full Camera the D600?


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 7, 2012)

To early to comment on a rumour. You realise the Canon 6D will have the 36mps sensor from the 3D but limited to 4fps - but only cost $1500


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 7, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> To early to comment on a rumour. You realise the Canon 6D will have the 36mps sensor from the 3D but limited to 4fps - but only cost $1500



I'll believe it when I see it. I'm just disappointed with canon not knocking it out of the park with the 5D3 and I'll continue to wait another couple of months to see some more announcements, they'd better nail it against the d600(if the rumors are true)


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 7, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > To early to comment on a rumour. You realise the Canon 6D will have the 36mps sensor from the 3D but limited to 4fps - but only cost $1500
> ...



Oh no - not another person disatisfied with their current kit to the extent of jumping over to Nikon

PS It will be cheaper to buy a 5D3


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 7, 2012)

specs are impressive, Nikon have been going all out this round you got to give them credit where its due
does that make me any less happy with my 5Dmk3 or other canon cameras I own? no not really i switched from nikon I prefer the canon system for the most part not to mention the epic selection of glass available


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Jun 8, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> specs are impressive, Nikon have been going all out this round you got to give them credit where its due
> does that make me any less happy with my 5Dmk3 or other canon cameras I own? no not really i switched from nikon I prefer the canon system for the most part not to mention the epic selection of glass available


My sentiments exactly. Nikon has been aggressive this round with their camera body specs and features but in the end, I still prefer Canon glass. Otherwise I would have made the switch years ago. But you have to give Nikon credit, they are doing some amazing work with their bodies "this round". Let's hope it sparks a fire under Canon's arse.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 8, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Would Canon Drop its 5D3 prices after Nikon will release its rumored Entry Full Frame Camera the D600? I hope so.
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2012/05/23/newupdated-nikon-d600-specifications.aspx/
> 
> Pretty Impressive Specs for the Rumored 1500$.



They'd better be willing to buy back my 5D3 at retail if they plan to drop the price of the 5D3...


----------



## psolberg (Jun 8, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Would Canon Drop its 5D3 prices after Nikon will release its rumored Entry Full Frame Camera the D600? I hope so.
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2012/05/23/newupdated-nikon-d600-specifications.aspx/
> 
> Pretty Impressive Specs for the Rumored 1500$.



canon should drop prices on that body because it is overpriced. not because of nikon. 8)
I think that will happen way before the D600 shows up. There is just no justification for the extra 500 dollars they want to charge.


----------



## nicku (Jun 15, 2012)

How about those specs of Nikon D400 ...

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/06/13/some-fresh-nikon-d400-rumors.aspx/#more-40648

Canon must do something very interesting and unique with the 7D2 to keep the pace....


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> not to mention the epic selection of glass available



This is why, years ago, I also chose Canon.

BUT

Nowadays Nikon and 3rd-party companies are almost there, in many cases they even surpassed L glasses while demanding less money. In my opinion, the only truly unique lenses in Canon's line-up are the 135 f/2 and the 70-300 L. 

I'm very disappointed by Canon in terms of pricing. I can accept a lower-performing sensor, a lower-specced camera and everything. I cannot accept that this camera costs more than the better-performing competitors. This is true for lenses as well. This makes me feel milked and almost ******* for my choice of being a Canon user, so..... since I'm not married to Canon, if it turns out that Nikon is able to deliver better results at a much lower price, I'm not thinking about it that much. I'll switch, and I'll do it again in 5 years or so, if by then it's Canon who's providing better performances at a lower price.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 15, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > not to mention the epic selection of glass available
> ...



There is a Nikon 135 f/2 at about the same price


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> There is a Nikon 135 f/2 at about the same price



Yes, but it's a very old lens and not really as good as Canon's


----------



## MK5GTI (Jun 19, 2012)

i am on the same boat, i can't afford F2.8 zooms, so the F4 series 70-200 is what making me stay.

but for those who don't buy 2nd hand body, the D600 sounds like a pressure to Canon indeed.

I am sure if Canon simply drop the price on the 5D2, loyal Canon fans will stay. some people may never want more than 9 pt AF system and will satisfy with an old but still decent metering system.

Competition is always good, we should hope for other manufacture to pressure Canon more as well, at the end, it will benefit the end user.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 19, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



Dissatisfied? Nah.

Disappointed? Yes, Canon can do better.


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 20, 2012)

I just bought a 5D3, so won't be in the market for a new camera for another 3-4 years. For selfish reasons, my hope is that Nikon stomps Canon badly and takes a substantial chunk of Canon's market share in the next 1-2 years. This will light a fire under Canon's butt to come out with some products with bold new innovations and features right about the time when I'm looking to replace my 5D3. So goooo Nikon ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> I just bought a 5D3, so won't be in the market for a new camera for another 3-4 years. For selfish reasons, my hope is that Nikon stomps Canon badly and takes a substantial chunk of Canon's market share in the next 1-2 years. This will light a fire under Canon's butt to come out with some products with bold new innovations and features right about the time when I'm looking to replace my 5D3. So goooo Nikon ;D



good line of thinking!


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 20, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a 5D3, so won't be in the market for a new camera for another 3-4 years. For selfish reasons, my hope is that Nikon stomps Canon badly and takes a substantial chunk of Canon's market share in the next 1-2 years. This will light a fire under Canon's butt to come out with some products with bold new innovations and features right about the time when I'm looking to replace my 5D3. So goooo Nikon ;D
> ...



Yes, I'm officially a happy 5D3 user that's also a Nikon fan boy ;D I wonder how many of my kind are out there?


----------



## MK5GTI (Jun 20, 2012)

i don't think anybody here should be brand-loyal, unless you are paid by Canon, whoever has the product better for my use & budget, i will go for it.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

MK5GTI said:


> i don't think anybody here should be brand-loyal, unless you are paid by Canon, whoever has the product better for my use & budget, i will go for it.



agreed, I have looked at the nikon system. Its very promising but I dug alittle deeper to see If i'd REALLY Switch. What is keeping me here is the prime glass. Thats Really about it, 

- Canon 135mm f/2 Performs better than the nikon 135mm f/2 DC and is a whole lot cheaper.

- Canon 50mm 1.2L performs better than any 50mm from 1.2-2.8, Which I love and Nikon doesnt quite match.

- Canon 24mmL II is alot cheaper than nikon alternative and equal IQ.

The catch is now is that canon makes up this savings over nikon with their new Bodys. Jeez, $849 for just a T4i? Seriously...

Nikons bodies are cheaper but they get you on the glass. Flash wise, nikon is alittle cheaper but canons 600RT is ridiculously priced. Almost make me want to just use PW's.

Can't switch, but with all these new bodies from nikon offering alot for less, Makes me stare at my aging 5D...


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 20, 2012)

I have bought a D30 just for web pictures as I like to keep up with technology


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> I have bought a D30 just for web pictures as I like to keep up with technology



LOL Me too! Ebay'ed for 80$.


----------



## Albi86 (Jun 20, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> MK5GTI said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think anybody here should be brand-loyal, unless you are paid by Canon, whoever has the product better for my use & budget, i will go for it.
> ...



Canon 135L has no real competitor in Nikon's lineup but I disagree about the 50mm. I mean, unless you really can't live without f/1.2 there are many nice alternatives. Also, 24mm is a replaceable focal lenght. There are 21, 25 and 28mm by zeiss, a new 28mm by Nikon, or even 35mm IMHO doesn't make that lot of difference.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > MK5GTI said:
> ...



I suppose, the 50mm prime is the french fries of the camera world. Many differences and preparations but boils down to personal tastes. The 50L has nothing that looks quite like it.

Zeiss - No AF, No good for me. Landscapers will love it though.

28mm nikon has nothing on the 24L II or the Nikkor 24mm. Except price, but premium, super speed glass isn't cheap either. I get the same IQ for less with canon.

35mm isn't wide enough for my crop bodies. Not an option for me.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 20, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > I have bought a D30 just for web pictures as I like to keep up with technology
> ...



That was about the cost to me!

Just dying to stick the 200 f/2 on it


----------



## preppyak (Jun 20, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> $849 for just a T4i? Seriously...


You do realize the T3i and T2i released at the exact same price for the body. And that the T1i I believe was $799 for the body. It's not even like the 5dIII where there was a big price jump, its the exact same pricing as previous generations.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

preppyak said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > $849 for just a T4i? Seriously...
> ...



Competeing Nikon D3200 body and lens, $699. 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Nikon+-+D3200+24.2-Megapixel+Digital+SLR+Camera+with+18-55mm+Zoom+Lens+-+Black/4826999.p?id=1218542603974&skuId=4826999

My post was about nikon bodies being more affordable that canons offerings yet not offering as much IQ difference as previous generations but steep price increases compared to nikons offerings.


----------



## Rodknee (Jun 20, 2012)

There appears to be a strong view on the forums that Nikon lenses cost more at the moment than Canon. It seems that Canon are charging a lot more for their very latest lens releases compared to their earlier versions even allowing for 'original' lens prices. So if they replace a few more lenses in their range could Nikon/Canon lens cost situation be reversed?


----------



## unfocused (Jun 20, 2012)

Rodknee said:


> There appears to be a strong view on the forums that Nikon lenses cost more at the moment than Canon. It seems that Canon are charging a lot more for their very latest lens releases compared to their earlier versions even allowing for 'original' lens prices. So if they replace a few more lenses in their range could Nikon/Canon lens cost situation be reversed?



Nearly 35 years ago I chose Canon because I was a struggling young newspaper photographer (and yes, many papers expect photographers to buy their own equipment) and I could get an fourth lens for what I saved buying Canon over Nikon. I'm no longer young or a newspaper photographer, but like most people I still have constraints.

This price inflation on lenses has me very concerned and I think Canon is making a big mistake if it continues.


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 21, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Zeiss - No AF, No good for me. Landscapers will love it though.


The deciding factor for me over the Zeiss 21mm was the f/1.4. While it isn't something I shoot much of, I wanted a faster wide-angle for aurora photography last year (I need to sort out another trip).


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 5, 2012)

When picking a camera, I would first take a look at the price and all of the following:
1. ISO (I guess Nikon's ISO performance can be better than Canon since they are lowering down their pixels)
2. FPS
3. Weather sealed
4. AF Points (More than 19 would be nice, but I would choose to pay less than have more of this)

That is the reason why I pick Canon 7D over 5D Mark II when upgrading my camera (even though 7D ISO hurts me sometimes, but I do love it and would not sale it back even I am going to buy a new one)

Note: I also love my Canon 30D. I have used this one for everyday learning purpose...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...


 
But, it has no direct print button, totally useless


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



I know! be careful with that rear dial! Its dangerous to turn it on without the user fully knowing what it does. :


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 5, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



With only 3mps it gets crucified by the DXO scoring algorithms ;D


----------



## chadders (Jul 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Are we talking D30 or 30D? That camera in the pic aint no 30D


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 5, 2012)

chadders said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



That is a Canon D30 - made in 2001. I also have its sucessor the D60 - I felt the need to move to 6mps ;D ;D ;D


----------

